# Automatisch zwischen Programmfenstern wechseln



## Jonny83 (20. Januar 2007)

Ein Arbeitskollege will auf einen Bildschirm automatisch verschiedene Informationen über unsere Produktion (in der Firma) anzeigen lassen. Da verschiedenste Programme die Daten anzeigen (von Excel für die Schichteinteilungen bis zu speziellen Programmen für die Produktivität) hat er es sich so vorgestellt, dass man die Programme öffnet (per Hand oder Autostart) und dann wird automatisch z.b. alle 2 Minuten zwischen den Fenstern der Reihe nach durchgeschaltet.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man sowas machen könnte? Vielleicht kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem man automatisch Tastenkombinationen ausführen kann oder ähnliches!?

Bin für alle Hinweise und Tipps dankbar!


----------



## machbetmachallabett (20. Januar 2007)

Jonny83 am 20.01.2007 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Arbeitskollege will auf einen Bildschirm automatisch verschiedene Informationen über unsere Produktion (in der Firma) anzeigen lassen. Da verschiedenste Programme die Daten anzeigen (von Excel für die Schichteinteilungen bis zu speziellen Programmen für die Produktivität) hat er es sich so vorgestellt, dass man die Programme öffnet (per Hand oder Autostart) und dann wird automatisch z.b. alle 2 Minuten zwischen den Fenstern der Reihe nach durchgeschaltet.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man sowas machen könnte? Vielleicht kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem man automatisch Tastenkombinationen ausführen kann oder ähnliches!?
> 
> Bin für alle Hinweise und Tipps dankbar!


Sind das Tabellen, die sich ab und zu ändern? Falls die anzuzeigenden Werte immer gleich sind, könnte man theoretisch ein Bildschirmschoner Diashow mit eigenen Bildern machen. Dazu machst du einfach einen Screenshot von jeder Anzeige und packst sie alle in einen Ordner. Dann stellst du im Bildschirmschoner Menü die von dir gewünschten Einstellungen ein (zB wie lange ein Bild angezeigt wird).


----------



## Jonny83 (20. Januar 2007)

machbetmachallabett am 20.01.2007 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das Tabellen, die sich ab und zu ändern? Falls die anzuzeigenden Werte immer gleich sind, könnte man theoretisch ein Bildschirmschoner Diashow mit eigenen Bildern machen. Dazu machst du einfach einen Screenshot von jeder Anzeige und packst sie alle in einen Ordner. Dann stellst du im Bildschirmschoner Menü die von dir gewünschten Einstellungen ein (zB wie lange ein Bild angezeigt wird).



Die Daten ändern sich laufend und es sind eben nicht nur Excel Tabellen sondern verschiedenste Programme, die teilweise die Daten in Echtzeit anzeigen - statische Geschichten fallen somit raus.

Die einzigste Idee, die ich im Moment hätte, wäre ein Programm, dass automatisch Tastenkombinationen (Alt-Tab) in gewissen Zeitabständen ausführt - nur hab ich da nix gefunden.


----------



## Jonny83 (21. Januar 2007)

Hat keiner mehr ne' Idee? Oder weiß jemand alternativen?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (21. Januar 2007)

Jonny83 am 21.01.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat keiner mehr ne' Idee? Oder weiß jemand alternativen?


Ich hätte da ne Idee, allerdings fehlt mir die Expertise um sie durchzuführen.

Mit der MS Powershell dürfte sowas eigentlich gehen. Du kannst vllt mal im Scriptcenter schauen ob es schon sowas in der Art gibt.

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier als Ausgangspunkt. Bin leider grad mit Linux unterwegs, kann also nicht sagen ob das so hinhaut, sorry.


----------



## d00mfreak (22. Januar 2007)

ein Script mit einer *.Bat-Datei müsste funzen


----------



## Jonny83 (22. Januar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 21.01.2007 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da ne Idee, allerdings fehlt mir die Expertise um sie durchzuführen.
> 
> Mit der MS Powershell dürfte sowas eigentlich gehen. Du kannst vllt mal im Scriptcenter schauen ob es schon sowas in der Art gibt.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft dir das hier als Ausgangspunkt. Bin leider grad mit Linux unterwegs, kann also nicht sagen ob das so hinhaut, sorry.



Danke, ich werd mir das ganze mal ansehen!

@d00mfreak: wie stellst du dir das mit einer Batch-Datei vor? Öffnen der Programme ist das eine, zwischen den Programm-Fenstern hin und her wechseln ist das andere. Und da wüsste ich nicht, wie ich das per Batch-Datei anstellen könnte.


----------



## ananas45 (22. Januar 2007)

ist er zu faul um ein paar mal alt+tab zu drücken oder sind sehr viele Programme die laufen?


----------



## machbetmachallabett (22. Januar 2007)

ananas45 am 22.01.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ist er zu faul um ein paar mal alt+tab zu drücken oder sind sehr viele Programme die laufen?


Ich glaube er hätte gerne ein Monitor, der irgendwo im Raum steht, und der immer abwechselnd verschiedene Statistiken anzeigt, die von verschiedenen Programmen gezeigt werden. Und das soll automatisch gehen, d.h. er will nicht alle 10 Sekunden hingfehen und Alt+Tab drücken.


----------



## bsekranker (22. Januar 2007)

ananas45 am 22.01.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ist er zu faul um ein paar mal alt+tab zu drücken oder sind sehr viele Programme die laufen?


Wahrscheinlich soll das Ganze automatisch laufen, damit man mal nebenher draufschauen kann und nicht die ganze Zeit vor der Tastatur sitzen muss.


----------



## ananas45 (22. Januar 2007)

achso. dann soll er sich doch ne kleine Fernbedienung für den PC holen... ich hätt nich den Nerv irgendwelche Scripte für Windoof zu schreiben


----------



## machbetmachallabett (22. Januar 2007)

ananas45 am 22.01.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> achso. dann soll er sich doch ne kleine Fernbedienung für den PC holen... ich hätt nich den Nerv irgendwelche Scripte für Windoof zu schreiben


Ist ja auch nicht viel komfortabler als jedes Mal hinlaufen und Alt+ATab drücken.


----------



## Jonny83 (22. Januar 2007)

machbetmachallabett am 22.01.2007 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 22.01.2007 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exakt - es soll für Mitarbeiter, Besucher und so weiter Informationen bieten - und damit diese auch aktuell sind, müssen sie direkt aus den entsprechenden Programmen angezeigt werden.


----------



## boh (22. Januar 2007)

Jonny83 am 22.01.2007 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 22.01.2007 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es, ein Tool wie das hier zu benutzen. Das stellt bis zu 9 Virtuelle Desktops bereit, per Plugin lassen die sich automatisch durchschalten. Einfach jede Anwendung auf einen Desktop und rotieren lassen   

MfG boh


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Januar 2007)

Dann hätt ich noch autoit v3
Kinderleicht zu bedienen, zumindest leichter als die Powershell
http://www.hiddensoft.com/autoit3/


----------



## Jonny83 (24. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank euch allen - besonders das VirtuaWin sieht schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus! Werd ich mir mal noch genauer anschaun


----------



## Max_j (13. Mai 2021)

Jonny83 schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege will auf einen Bildschirm automatisch verschiedene Informationen über unsere Produktion (in der Firma) anzeigen lassen. Da verschiedenste Programme die Daten anzeigen (von Excel für die Schichteinteilungen bis zu speziellen Programmen für die Produktivität) hat er es sich so vorgestellt, dass man die Programme öffnet (per Hand oder Autostart) und dann wird automatisch z.b. alle 2 Minuten zwischen den Fenstern der Reihe nach durchgeschaltet.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man sowas machen könnte? Vielleicht kennt jemand ein Tool, mit dem man automatisch Tastenkombinationen ausführen kann oder ähnliches!?
> 
> Bin für alle Hinweise und Tipps dankbar!



Hallo Jonny,

ich hoffe du liest diese Nachricht! Wir haben in unserem Betrieb aktuell das gleiche Problem.
Kannst du mir zufällig sagen ob ihr zu einer Lösung kamt?

Danke!!


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2021)

https://www.autohotkey.com/ ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, Scripts beim Drücken einer Taste abzuspielen.
man könnte damit allerdings problemlos ein Script à la


```
F1::
Loop 9999999 {
     SendInput !{Tab}
     Sleep 60000
}
```

schreiben, daß dann den Rest des Tages abläuft.


----------

